# Suggestion: Blogging Anonymous



## GundamXXX (Aug 14, 2010)

I was just wondering why cant we blog anonymous?

I have friends of mine that i know that are on here and also people that i know that arent friends and they all know my nick. 
If I wanted to blog .. lets just say it would haunt me for a looooooooooong time depending on the subject.
But if you can blog anonymous you dont have to wory about that... hell the people who hate you irl might actually give you good advice in the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just a suggestion


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 14, 2010)

Then blog somewhere else or don't blog about things your friends will care about. We aren't a blog site anyway, blogs are just a bonus feature. If you want to blog anonymously do so on a site dedicated to blogging.


----------



## prowler (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't tell them your username then.


----------



## Thoob (Aug 14, 2010)

If they are your "friends", then surely you should be willing to tell them more about yourself then you are to a bunch of random strangers on the internet.


----------



## GundamXXX (Aug 14, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> If they are your "friends", then surely you should be willing to tell them more about yourself then you are to a bunch of random strangers on the internet.




Like i said people that arent exactly my friends found out by my username aswell ;p

And Guild McCommunist .. i know that GBAtemp isnt a blogsite ... hence its a suggestion not a demand


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 14, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> If they are your "friends", then surely you should be willing to tell them more about yourself then you are to a bunch of random strangers on the internet.




That's not true.
There were a few things I didn't want people who I associated with in real life to know anything I blogged cause I felt more open to people over the net than I did with them and they after they saw my blog, they started checking everything I posted.

Just because people are over the net, doesn't mean they'll listen less.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 14, 2010)

Use blogger or Tumblr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or dont blog here at all


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 15, 2010)

Already suggested and rejected. (I know it's not _exactly_ the same idea but you get the gist: no.)

Get a real blog if you really want to. It's absolutely useless though, as nobody cares.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 15, 2010)

Well its not a horrible idea really. I can see situations where people would wish to write a blog and be anonymous, maybe not just from family and friends but maybe just to be anonymous to other members here. The biggest issue I can see with it would be people abusing this function in order to anonymously break the rules. But if the staff had the ability to know which member made the blog but regular members did not then it could work.



			
				Ellie said:
			
		

> Already suggested and rejected. (I know it's not _exactly_ the same idea but you get the gist: no.)
> 
> Get a real blog if you really want to. It's absolutely useless though, as nobody cares.



Actually I consider the two ideas rather different. Excluding guests or anyone else is something that I don't think is a good idea and can be easily circumvented (by joining the site) so its pretty pointless. But having the ability to write an anonymous blog may lead to more open, interesting and honest bloging.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 15, 2010)

I think anonymous blogging would just be used for racism/sexism, asking for/giving out ROM links and posting goatse.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 15, 2010)

I think anonymous posting of any kind would attract more 4chan-types.

That's not something I would approve of.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Aug 15, 2010)

I understand the logic behind anonymous blogging, but seeing as GBAtemp is a forum community, the purposes of blogs are really to facilitate discussion and interaction between members. There are also rule breaking concerns, as p1ng suggested.

The subject may be different, but I feel this saying applies: _"If you are ashamed to buy condoms, then you are not ready to be having sex in the first place"_. If you truly have something you are ashamed to say in front of folks you know, then maybe you shouldn't be saying it at all? If anything, perhaps an actual hand-written journal that only you can read would be the best solution.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 15, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Actually I consider the two ideas rather different. Excluding guests or anyone else is something that I don't think is a good idea and can be easily circumvented (by joining the site) so its pretty pointless. But having the ability to write an anonymous blog may lead to more open, interesting and honest bloging.


It's pretty much the same to me: you write a blog, in one case, you don't let anyone that isn't a member read it, in the other case, anyone can read it, but nobody knows who wrote it. Main point: you want to keep something hidden from people, be it your username or the blog itself. Don't write it if you don't want people to know more about you than they already do.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 15, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Well its not a horrible idea really. I can see situations where people would wish to write a blog and be anonymous, maybe not just from family and friends but maybe just to be anonymous to other members here. The biggest issue I can see with it would be people abusing this function in order to anonymously break the rules. But if the staff had the ability to know which member made the blog but regular members did not then it could work.


I agree, if only the staff can see who is writing the blog and not all members then no one can break the rules because they will still get warned/banned etc.


----------



## GundamXXX (Aug 15, 2010)

Ellie .. not the same thing. It could be a part of its but this is taking it a step further

And users would be anonymous to other users and guests, ofcourse Admins should be able to see who it is for said reasons, abuse and rulebreaking.

And wether something is anonymous or not, people can still troll their heads off and link rom sites etc etc so tbh Depravo thats not really a good argument against it. Because nothing would change from how it is now except for a fuction that hides your nickname from the general users/guests

I dont know what the big deal with it is. And yes I know you can do this or that use that site or the other site. But in all honesty if Im going to expose my issues with the internetworld Id ratehr that it be on a website where people like me, computergeeks (no offense lol) and the likes, are. Rather then some websites were random dickheads can reply and dont know a whole lot


And on the rule breaking .. you can still report something regardless of wether its anonymous or not. And in the end the community is whats the great thing about GBATemp so the abuse would stay minimal I reckon



			
				Ellie said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And its called venting. in the 18th century they used poems in the 19th century they wrote plays in the 20th century they kept a diary and now in the 21th century, one of no boundries and sharing things globally, its the internet and I think a better statement would be that if you dont want to be bothered with blogs .. dont go there


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 15, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Ellie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure it is mate, sure it is.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 15, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It may be the same to you, which is fine, but its not the same at all. I am talking about a matter of effectiveness here, the previous suggestion just would not be effective for its purpose. Which would make its introduction pointless. The previous suggestion was to exclude non members from a particular blog, which works under the assumption that a non member knows you have an account here, and knows you blog about yourself on the site.

So you use the new function we introduced, set a blog so that non members cant see it, great. Then that non member who knows you blog here takes two minutes to make an account and so renders the new function and your use of it completely redundant. Because the original suggestion is inherently flawed as an idea.

If we were to introduce this new suggestion, which by the looks of it is unlikely, but anyway. Absolutely nobody outside the staff would know who created an anonymous blog, member or not. So it would be pretty much impossible to circumvent its purpose, unless you included obvious details about your identity in the thing you wrote about.

If you want to keep things completely private, sure, don't blog about things in the first place like you said. But that really has no bearing on the comparison between the two suggestions.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 15, 2010)

Ah, I see, if you put it that way, I understand. Yeah, this isn't too bad of an idea, then.


----------

